# Help with Pancreatitis:(



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Fred's test came back positive for pancreatitis. He was off the charts….. Now I don't know what to feed him tonight. I emailed Sabine hoping for a consultation. The internet is so confusing because some stuff I read say stay with raw, other say low fat, and other say low protein. My head is spinning. I might start off with Honest Kitchen Zeal until I hear back from the nutritionalist.

Don't know what cause it, could it have been the medicine, rabies shot, diet?? No way to tell. All I can do is take preventative measures.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

so sorry to hear this. Wait to see what Sabine says. She's dealt with it before.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

http://products.mercola.com/healthypets/digestive-enzymes-for-pet/


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Oh no! Poor Fred! Definitely stick with low fat until you hear from Sabine.


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

Henry got a bout of this once when we were on vacation and the vet suggested something that totally worked (thank goodness since he was throwing up and having diarrhea all over the house we rented):

1) No food at all for 24 hours to let his pancreas stop working overtime. 

2) Low fat diet - she put him on Hills prescription I/D canned food called RESTORE which is basically chicken and rice and very bland. Normally I wouldn't feed him Hills which I think is not very healthy but I was desperate and IT WORKED!

Henry was back to normal in 2 days. Sabine will also have good advise I am sure but in the meantime hope this helps for you. Since Henry is prone to pancreatitis, I now feed him the Honest Kitchen Preference and add beef and turkey to it. He has been fine on this diet for a year - perfect stools and no throwing up. Good luck Linda!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks everyone! I need to do much more research as well


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

There's also Dr. Karen Becker's bland, fat-free diet, which is recommended when a dog has diarrhea. Perhaps this will suffice until you can consult with Sabine.

*Cooked ground turkey and plain (100%) pumpkin.*

Instructions: Cook the ground turkey to remove grease and extra fat. And make sure the pumpkin isn't pie filling, just plain canned or fresh cooked. If you can't find plain canned pumpkin, substitute cooked sweet potato or even instant mashed potatoes.

This is a different bland diet from the traditional ground beef and rice combination that is often recommended. Even the leanest ground beef contains a lot of fat, and fat can worsen a case of diarrhea.

Rice, even though it's bland, is very fermentable. Fermenting rice in the colon of a pet with diarrhea tends to increase gassiness. Also, rice tends to just zip right through the GI tract, exiting with the next bout of explosive diarrhea totally undigested.

Because of its large surface area (when compared to kernels of rice), many pets do much better with pureed pumpkin or sweet potato. Even through a bout of diarrhea, it is readily absorbed.

Mix the cooked ground turkey and pumpkin or sweet potato 50-50 in your dog's bowl. Feed 2 to 3 small meals a day until stools are back to 100 percent, which should happen in about 72 hours.


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

MarinaGirl, thanks for that information. Fortunately my dog has not had this but good to know. 

FYI, Trader Joes, Fresh Market and Whole Foods usually have canned pumpkin. I feed my dogs pumpkin from time to time just as an add-in to their usual diet.


----------

